# Does rideshare insurance cover cash fares?



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you have rideshare insurance (not a full commercial policy), can you be insured if you take cash for a fare off the app?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hell no and that is mostly what makes it rideshare insurance in the first place. 

Also, seeing as how you drive in Philly, TNC drivers by definition are not allowed to arrange rides by phone or street hail. SB984 (Uber's favored bill) makes that clear. UBer wants to make sure they keep getting their piece of pie so they aren't likely to challenge that component.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If you have rideshare insurance (not a full commercial policy), can you be insured if you take cash for a fare off the app?


When you have a cash fare you need "gypsy insurance". As long as your car is less then 25 years old, an you have less then 30 points on your license with no outstanding arrest warrants the price is reasonable .


----------

